# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  muchas gracias faustino palmero

## cartocadiz

hola, el otro dia volvi a ver el video de faustino de iniciacion a la cartomagia, y me parece q es indispensable para ir aprendiendo poco a poco.
cada vez q lo veo aprendo mas y creo q el q no lo tengo se pierde mucho para ir iniciandose en el mundo de la cartomagia.

bueno solo darle las gracias a faustino q se q entra en el foro y q espero q con mucha practica poder ser un buen cartomago.

gracias y un saludo desde cadiz

----------


## BANDIDO

Me sumo a los agradecimientos de cartocadiz, yo empezo con varios de los cd de Palmero y me ayudaron mucho cuando empezo.

Un abrazo Palmer.

----------


## lordeduard

Como es de buen nacido ser agredecido........mi más respetuoso agradecimiento a este hombre...MUCHAS GRACIAS.... son una gran ayuda.

----------


## AlexGallardo

Coincido totalmente. Los videos de Faustino Palmero estan muy bien hechos, son sencillos y claros y muestran trucos muy buenos, incluso de un nivel alto, muy bien explicados. Realmente son de agradecer..

----------


## palmer

Gracias amigos, por vuestras palabras. Siempre intentaré ser muy claro en las explicaciones y si teneis alguna duda, ponerla en el foro quer al entrar en él todos los dias, intentaré aclararselas. Gracias de nuevo  FPalmero

----------


## rabino

Faustino un grande!! yo tambien me sumo a este agradecimiento, por transimitirnos algunos de sus tantos conocimientos en la cartomagia.
Espero algun dia poder hacer una mano de poker con usted genio.

El Raba.

----------


## Mr.Mind

Yo tengo una duda, cuantos DVDs tiene publicado Palmero? 5,6 o 7? El primero parece que es necesario,cuando tengo moneys me lo piyaré,pero los demas merecen tambien la pena?

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

Pues creo que 11

----------


## hache_jota

Debo admitir que el primer video de magia que cayo en mis manos fue de Palmero, obsequio de mi hermana desde españa, porque yo vivo en peru, con aprendi a hacer mi primer break, contaje elmsley, jordan, etc, genial!... no saben como me emocione, gracias Faustino!

----------


## BANDIDO

Yo tengo estos 8:

1-Iniciacion a la cartomagia.
2-Mis mejores wild cards.
3-Despedida de Palmer.
4-Tecnicas de mesa.
5-Palmer y sus juegos.
6-La magia del tahur.
7-Mezclas diabolicas.
8-El secreto de las dadas.

Si alguien sabe si ha publicado algunos otros que los enumere por favor.

Un saludo.

----------


## canuto

realmente un genio explicando, sus videos me ayudaron mucho, muchas gracias de mi parte tambien :D

----------


## EvAngelion67

..Que genio Faustino Palmero. Solo he visto un DVD de el una vez, no se como se llama, pero me gusto muchisimo y me sorprendio bastante también! Mis respetos...

----------


## iscariote

¡Cómo para jugar un póker con Faustino!

----------


## Jesus el mago

Yo también me sumo a este agradecimiento, Sr. Palmer gracias por transmitirnos algunos de sus maravillosos conocimientos en la cartomagia, por cierto, todavía de vez en cuando vuelvo a ver  los cd de iniciación que hace tiempo compre.

Sr. Faustino, me gustaría hacerle una pregunta, ¿que opinión tiene usted  sobre el hecho de usar cartas trucadas en cartomagia?. Ya se que usted las usa bastante, pero como hay tantas opiniones uno se hace un lío.. es bueno usarlas junto con la técnica o mejor  aprender mas técnica y usar menos las cartas trucadas.

Gracias anticipadas.

Un saludo.

----------


## palmer

Amigo Jesús el Mago, Buena pregunta y la verdad sea dicha, muchos me lo han preguntado pues choca mucho que el dominando las cartas use muy a menudo cartas trucadas. Me explico: Las cartas trucadas, bien manejadas y al publico "" Profano "", le causa una gran impresión de milagro. El juego se hace mas facil para el Mago y la limpieza es tremenda. Además hay efectos que serian muy engorrosos hacerlos con cartas normales. Yo las uso mucho cuando trabajo al publico en general, pero eso si, en mis conferencias a los circulos mágicos, no las utilizo y solamente la baraja normal. Asi que etenemos dos clases de público, el profano y el entendido, y el Mago debe escoger en su momento que cartas utilizar para que lo que se propone, que es el causar gran efecto, tenga el debido exito. Gracias amigos todos por vuestras palabras y contad conmigo para cualquier duda o información. FPalmero

----------


## Mistico

Mil y una Gracias a Don Faustino Palmero. Mis inicios en la Cartomagia se los debo a usted, y he de decir que cada vez que veo y vuelvo a ver sus videos me quedo más asombrado del excelente manejo de cartas que exhibe. Muchas Gracias.

----------


## Jesus el mago

Sr. Faustino:

Le agradezco muchisimo que me haya respondido, (y es un gran honor para mi) y con que rapidez,  tiene usted razón, siempre había tenido mis dudas sobre este tema, pero ahora lo tengo clarisimo.

Hasta ahora siempre he sido un poco reacio a usar las cartas trucadas , aunque practico sus juegos y sobre todo el que mas me gusta el de los cuatro ases, pero nunca me había atrevido a hacerlo en publico, mas que nada por que  siempre me da la impresión que no estoy suficientemente preparado y además siempre me queda el miedo de que el publico me va a pedir la baraja.

Gracias de nuevo.

Un saludo.

----------


## estel

no me lo puedo creer,cuando e visto el mensaje me he emocionado ,pero cuando he visto al mismisimo faustino palmero participando,gracias gracias y gracias,creo q sin usted estaria estancado en la magia.
siempre q recomiendo algo lo hago de usted un agradecimiento grandisimo.
estel.

----------


## eldavy

Lo primero, perdón por el off-topic
Me gustaría adquirir los videos pero no sé cómo ni dónde...  :Oops:

----------


## shark

una cuestioncilla ¿los videos solo los hay en formato avi? ?no en dvd convencional? :shock:

----------


## vcopola

> Lo primero, perdón por el off-topic
> Me gustaría adquirir los videos pero no sé cómo ni dónde...


http://www.tiendamagia.com/advanced_...=25&image2.y=6
Hay los tienes

----------


## ZAFER

Hola. Palmero tiene un DVD de controles de cartas que creo que lo vende directamente, yo se lo compré a él. El formato no es AVI, es DVD. De todas formas podeis consultar directamente con Palmero en su foro:

http://www.mundoforo.com/webdepalmer/

----------


## dragonate

Yo tambien me gustaria agradecer mucho sus CDs gracias a ellos me decidi empezar con la cartomagia y despues de empollarme sus dos primeros CDs me pille mi primer libro (el Canuto)

 Mil gracias F. Plamero

----------


## kryocys

Un placer tener aquí al mismisimo Faustino Palmero. He visto su primer video de cartomagia y me ha entusiasmado las cosas que se pueden llegar a realizar.

Molto grazie

----------


## Dogget

Simplemente.... *gracias maestro!!!!*

----------


## HeSS

Hola señor Faustino. Queria agradecerle lo que ha hecho por todos los amantes de la cartomagia. Por los principiantes y gente mas experta. Sus consejos me han sido de gran ayuda y me han dado fuerzas para seguir practicando la cartomagia. Quisiera hacerle una pregunta, y es que me gustaria saber con que edad empezo a interesarse por la baraja y sobre todo que criterio ha utilizado para crear nuevos juegos. Es dificil hoy en dia, con todos los efectos que hay descubrir uno nuevo, pero aun asi lo intento. Quisiera que me aconsejara en este aspecto. Un Cordial saludo y gracias de nuevo.

----------


## xwat0nx

Bueno quería darle las gracias a el señor Faustino gracias a el eh aprendido lo que se de la cartomagia (claro también leyendo un poco el libro de canuto) pero usted fue y es de gran ayuda para todos los que están comenzado como en mi caso muchas gracias. Un saludo desde Venezuela   :Wink:

----------


## palmer

Gracias estimados amigos por vuestras palabras.  Hess, yo empecé en la cartomagia mas o menos a los 22 años. En esos tiempos era muy dificil el tebner contactos con otros magos, pues el secreto era "demasiado guardado" y de libros no hablemos, habia poquisimos. Poco a poco y sin desmayar fuí practicando y buscando contactos. Han pasado desde entonces muchos años (tengo 74 años), y gracias a ello, mis conocimientos han ido aumentando. Dice un prioverbio "Que la inspiración viene con el conocimiento". Es verdad, yo en la actualidad invento un efecto y despues busco en mis "archivos interiores" como se ha de hacer. Y por ultimo busco a la vez la facilidad y la limpieza en el juego. Y eso es todo.  Amigos, repito, muchas gracias por vuestras palabras   FPalmero

----------


## HeSS

Gracias a usted por responder a nuestras dudas. Conoce alguna forma de comunicarse con Rene Lavand? Quisiera agradecerle tambien el haber cedido a ayudarnos a los que aprendemos con sus consejos y tecnicas. El ha sido mi otro modelo a seguir en este mundo en el que todavia soy novato. Un Cordial Saludo!

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

como para hablar mal de el sabiendo que anda por el foro  :D 
no, los cds estan muy bien, ademas tampoco es que haya muchos videos en castellano,(por lo menos yo no he visto),y siendo de buen nivel se agradece mucho.

----------


## HeSS

> como para hablar mal de el sabiendo que anda por el foro  :D 
> no, los cds estan muy bien, ademas tampoco es que haya muchos videos en castellano,(por lo menos yo no he visto),y siendo de buen nivel se agradece mucho.


Creo que esto esta de mas...

----------


## zarkov

Pos no sé por qué.

----------


## sersantos

Hola que tal, solo queria haceros una pregunta respecto al primer video, soy bastante nuevo en esto, los controles y esas cosas los controlo bastante, pero no llego a entender la explicacion de la cuenta bucle,cuando hay que coger las cartas que quedan por debajo del dedo anular?
Muchas gracias por todo Faustino

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

esta de mas?  :shock: 
yo creo que esta bastante claro que era una coña.
pero si te molesta lo edito eh!

----------


## martamagika

queria darle las gracias por su ayuda señor palmero y enviarle mis respetos y cariños desde ibiza.Un besote.


Gracias a usted consegui las dadas en segunda.)

----------


## ska1985

Porqué sus videos son tan cortos cuando usted los realiza y tan largos cuando lo intento yo :Confused: ?jejeje
Una fistula de manos o algo me va a salir!!!!! si todavia no domino BIEN su iniciacion a la cartomagia... Deme animos señor Palmero, que soy muy joven y la impaciencia me domina....
Me gustaría preguntarle a que edad se inició usted, ya que yo tengo 22 y creo que es un poquito tarde, no sé, me gustaría saber su opinión. 
Mil gracias por sus ayudas...

----------


## juanvivo

> Gracias estimados amigos por vuestras palabras.  Hess, *yo empecé en la cartomagia mas o menos a los 22 años*.En esos tiempos era muy dificil el tebner contactos con otros magos, pues el secreto era "demasiado guardado" y de libros no hablemos, habia poquisimos. Poco a poco y sin desmayar fuí practicando y buscando contactos. Han pasado desde entonces muchos años (tengo 74 años), y gracias a ello, mis conocimientos han ido aumentando. Dice un prioverbio "Que la inspiración viene con el conocimiento". Es verdad, yo en la actualidad invento un efecto y despues busco en mis "archivos interiores" como se ha de hacer. Y por ultimo busco a la vez la facilidad y la limpieza en el juego. Y eso es todo.  Amigos, repito, muchas gracias por vuestras palabras   FPalmero

----------


## ska1985

hay dias tontos en la historia de las personas, y sobre todo suelen coincidir con los domingos  :Lol:  
Mil perdones.....

----------


## pontxo_pilatos

hay que descansar algun sabado hombre! yo este he descansado mas que nada porque estoy canino!!   :Lol:   tanto comprar libros y dvds

----------


## Mosh22

hola, quisiera hacer una pregunta, en el final del cd 3 faustino dice k en otro cd enseñara a hacer tiros boomerang d 15 metros uno k de la vuelta alrededor de uno y que caiga en su mano etc etc, quisiera saber de que cd se trata please, gracias

----------


## palmer

Amigo Mosch22, Aun no lo he hecho pues necesito un buen equipo de camara de video para que se pueda ver la carta lanzada a gran distancia. Está en mente hacerlo asi como las extensiones, cascadas a una y dos manos, lanzamiento de paquetes y otras cosillas mas (un poco de malabarismo), para aquellos que le gusten las florituras. Este año pienso hacerlo, os tendré informado.   FPalmero

----------


## Shinoda

Me ha impresionado mucho que Faustino Palmero este en este foro, ya que fue con sus Cd's cuando aprendí lo primerito de cartomaiga y deje de ser un aficcionado para ser ya ''mago''. Los descubrí hace mas o menos 10 o 9 meses ya que llevo poco tiempo, es uno de mis cartomagos preferidos ya que explica muy claramente y me ha ayudado mucho a sentar las bases en cartomagia de ''un futuro mago'' ( tengo sólo 15 años, todavía me queda mucho por aprender jeje :D )
En resumen, un honor haberle conocido, virtualmente hablando y espero seguir aprendiendo de usted, muchas gracias.

Saludos

----------


## MasterJC

me gustaria añadirme a los agradecimientos hacia Faustino, gracias por todo lo que haces, gracias por ayudarnos como lo haces, y gracias por solucionar nuestros problemas en este extraño mundo que es la magia
gracias de corazón
saludos :P

----------


## rofman

> Amigo Mosch22, Aun no lo he hecho pues necesito un buen equipo de camara de video para que se pueda ver la carta lanzada a gran distancia. Está en mente hacerlo asi como las extensiones, cascadas a una y dos manos, lanzamiento de paquetes y otras cosillas mas (un poco de malabarismo), para aquellos que le gusten las florituras. Este año pienso hacerlo, os tendré informado.   FPalmero



muchisimas gracias por todo!!!!


entre el canuto y tus videos se queda todo mucho más claro!!!

Saludos y suerte!!!

----------


## martamagika

espero no llegar tarde para decirle MUCHAS GRACIAS.

----------


## buen_corcel

me gustaria agregarme a el agradecimiento al sr faustino palmero. y presentarle mis mayores respetos ya que como muchos de vosotros, yo tambien me he iniciado en el mundo de la magia con sus videos.

son excelentes, y todo muy bien explicado, MUCHAS GRACIAS PALMER.

----------


## palmer

De todo corazón os doy las gracias pues vuestras palabras me estimulan mucho. Tanto es asi, que he recibido cartas en las que me dicen que muchos de mis videos han desaparecidos de las pag. web.
Para que siempre lo tengais a la vista los estoy poniendo de enuevo en una pag. web que creo que es durarera, en   youtbe.com.
Si entrais en ella, arriba en buscar poner simplemente    fpalmero    y ahi iré colocando los videos y si teneis duda de algunos me los decis que con mucho gusto trataré de explicaraslo. FPalmero

----------


## MasterJC

en ese caso, gracias de nuevo por volver a fascinarnos con tu magia, gracias por todo
saludos

----------


## mariscal13

He estado buscando en el diccionario Palmero y venia como sinonimo de elegancia. Madre mia que maestro.

----------


## martamagika

señor faustino Palmero no sere yo la que le de un consejo a usted, dios me libre! aunque me gustaria expresar mi opinion de repulsa hacia esa pagina el youtube tiene en relacion para con la magia, pues no hay ningun filtro para los profanos y muchos juegos se destripan y revientan ahi a la vista de todo el mundo...cuantas veces habre oido " a eso lo vi en el you tube se hace asi y asa..." bueno dicho queda. muchos recuerdos sr.Palmer

----------


## palmer

Efectivamente Martamágika, en esa pag. web se han colocado videos que no era lo correcto ya que las explicaciones deben de ser expuestas solo a los conocedores. Pero lo  evidente, es que al menos para mi es el único lugar donde puedo poner los pequeños videos y que no lo quiten. Muchas gracias por tu comentario,  FPalmero

----------


## dreaigon

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUU cuanto peloteooooooooooooooo..........




Si esque no es para menos, un gran maestro, paisano mio y encima va y esta en el foro.

Maetro, gracias mil, sus videos son muy claros y se entiende todo, aunque yo solo tengo el primero, espero conseguirlos todos poc a poco

----------


## buen_corcel

he visto sus videos y no he encontrado ninguno que explique nada no apto para profanos, solo algun juego y fragmentos de alguno de sus espectaculos. pero si no me equivoco no hay ninguno de los que explica las tecnicas. (corregidme si me equivoco)

    por cierto... he visto el video con su nieto, seguro que va a ser un crack. tiene un buen maestro.

----------


## -

Faustino Palmero vi su CD de iniciación a la cartomagia y creo que es fundamental, creia que nunca podria decirle esto a usted "en persona" pero de todo corazón, gracias!!!

----------


## HeSS

Señor Faustino, quisiera que explicara en tres lineas si tiene tiempo, como ha pasado de ser un aficionado a la magia a ser un mago profesional. No se si dejar esto como una aficion tal como ha sido hasta ahora o intentar dar el salto para probar suerte. Le agradeceria muchisimo su respuesta. Un Cordial saludo.

----------


## Lellegna

Muchas gracias por todo señor Palmero, ojala luego tengamos nuevos videos suyos sobre cartomagia.

Un saludo, cordialmente Lellegna

----------


## torino

Espero que no sea tarde para añadirme a este tema, lo que quiero decir no es nada nuevo, pero me sabe bien decirselo: G R A C I A S. Sin usted nose que habria hecho...(y eso que todavia no domino bien su video de iniciacion). Su video (el unico que demomento tengo) me ha servido para ver caras de asombro e ilusion frente a mi. Me ha regalado momentos de felicidad. Espero ansioso mas videos suyos, en especial el de florituras.hehehe.

----------


## manu1991

Sencillamente, Faustino Palmero, GRACIAS

----------


## Cuasimago

Maestro...

Es para mi un orgullo y un placer, poder mostrar mi agradecimiento a la persona que me inició en el mundo de la cartomagia (todos los dias estudio sus tecnicas) y presentarle mi admiración y respeto.

Un abrazo de verdad Palmer y... GRACIAS

Un saludo. :twisted:

----------


## palmer

Creo, estimados amigos, que me estoy repitiendo un poco, pero he de ser agradecido. Muchas gracias amigos, podeis tener la total convicción que todas las dudas que tengais, procuraré solucionarlas si están en  mi mano. Me gustaría que hubiese una sección en este foro, en el que se pudiesen explicar esas dudas, pero por ahora no es posible el hacerlo. Si algun dia se pudiese hacer...Si, sería muy bonito y me encantaría hacerlo. Un abrazo a todos vosotros FPalmero

----------

